

 Scientists Invent Particles To Replace Breathing  - Claudus
http://refreshingnews99.blogspot.in/2012/08/scientists-invent-particles-that-will.html

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion (with link to actual journalism in comment) of another
blogspam article about this subject that was flagged dead eventually:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4430865>

